# General > General Chat >  wool Blanket vs sleeping bag

## Justin Case

Forgive me if this is posted elsewhere,,


I read a lot of posts where people say " Take a Wool Blanket"    Is a Wool Blanket Better than a regular sleeping bag ?  if so why ?  what is so special about wool blankets ?

----------


## red lake

Wool is a miracle fabric, but nothing will beat a sleeping bag for warmth IMHO

----------


## Ted

I remember reading some place that wool is a great insulator even when wet. Maybe sleeping bags aren't so great when wet.

----------


## gryffynklm

I have been in sleeting rain a bit damp but comfortable, for a day at a rendezvous in Lafayette, Indiana. Even when the wool was wet it provided thermal protection. Wool has great insulate properties. I also use wool blankets for my bedding at events in late fall, keeps me warm. I was even thinking about making a wool over bag for my sleeping bag.

----------


## aflineman

I use/carry a sleeping bag when I go hiking/camping. I do keep a couple of wool blankets in the trunk of my cars for emergencies. I like the fact that I can cut a hole in the blanket for my head and have a crude jacket if I have to walk somewhere from my stranded car.

----------


## Tripwire

I have not owned or used a sleeping bag since I retired out of the Army in 92.
By capote goes everywhere with me.

----------


## Camp10

> I use/carry a sleeping bag when I go hiking/camping. I do keep a couple of wool blankets in the trunk of my cars for emergencies. I like the fact that I can cut a hole in the blanket for my head and have a crude jacket if I have to walk somewhere from my stranded car.


This is my set up also.  I keep wool at camp and in the truck but not on my pack.  My 20 degree bag weighs less than 4 lbs....that was all the argument I needed! :Smile:

----------


## Rick

Ditto what they said. Each of my vehicles has at least one wool blanket. 

@AFLineman - You don't have to cut up your blanket to make a jacket. You can quickly and easily modify it. You can either sew in velcro in advance or use two stones and tie them together as you would a tarp tie down instead of the stick this guy uses. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ni7a6BVhYZM

I don't use a sleeping bag very often. Only when it's really cold. The rest of the time it's just a wool blanket. The wool has a greater bulk than a material like cotton so it's able to retain trapped air, which is how it insulates. Wool can absorb moisture as well. The difference is, the wool thread doesn't expand the way some other cloth, like cotton, does. Specifically, the space between the threads, where the air is trapped, doesn't expand to release the air. So it still retains body heat, even when wet.

----------


## gryffynklm

I had to do some looking but I found it. 

This link is to a series of videos, one being how to wrap in a wool blanket for sleeping. If its a cold night this helps trap a lot of heat in the wrapped layers. This guy has other videos. Check them out. 

http://www.youtube.com/user/nwwoodsm.../1/Gx38go8-Ig8

----------


## Justin Case

Awesome Links,,   Thanks Everybody  :Smile:

----------


## crashdive123

> I had to do some looking but I found it. 
> 
> This link is to a series of videos, one being how to wrap in a wool blanket for sleeping. If its a cold night this helps trap a lot of heat in the wrapped layers. This guy has other videos. Check them out. 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/nwwoodsm.../1/Gx38go8-Ig8


I watched that video a while back and had the same thought then as I did today.  Bet it sucks to have to get up and pee in the middle of the night. :Innocent: 

Nice link. :clap:

----------


## preachtheWORD

So ... wool is a miracle fabric ... but sleeping bags are warm by design ... so why not a sleeping back lined with wool?  Surely something like that exists?

----------


## finallyME

It depends entirely on what you are doing and were you are going.

If you aren't in cold areas (maybe above 50 at night) and don't mind the weight, a wool blanket is great.

if you want it as light as possible, wool is out.

If you want it to be able to compress really small, no wool.

If it needs to be stored for a long time in a compressed area, wool is great.

If it needs to be spark resistant, wool blanket.

Even a synthetic bag will lose insulative properties when it gets wet, not wool.

If you want to sleep in colder than say 50, and don't want to alter the environment, sleeping bag.  But, if you want to build a shelter, then a wool blanket will work.

I could go on, but hopefully you get the point.

----------


## Justin Case

Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## Rick

I would think a sleeping bag lined with wool would be hugely heavy. Besides, today's modern, lightweight synthetics can offer much the same thing in a very light weight package. 

Thanks for the vid, Karl. I was thinking Bear Taco. The dog was pretty funny, too. I don't think I could wrap up like that. It would be like wrapping a city bus for Christmas. Just not practical.

----------


## gryffynklm

I don't think I could wrap up like that. It would be like wrapping a city bus for Christmas. Just not practical.[/QUOTE]

I know what you mean. I'm not exactly a short buss ether. I don't rap as tight as the video shows. It all depends on the temperature how I use the wool blanket. Under me. over me, single layer, double layer, with sleeping bag with out. It gives me a versatility.     

Besides, I choose to camp between the months of Late March to late october. Not to extreme on the cold side. Lately most of the camping I do is park and unload. Its the company I keep, fellow reenacting misfits. So the extra weight is not a big deal. All the hike and camp folks are are back in illinois at quite a distance. For me the folks you go with are just as important as the time in the woods. So i usually don't have the opportunity to go on hiking trips.  

I'm not sure about the wool blanket on a several day hike. I would be more conservative on weight. No answer there.

----------


## rwc1969

I like wool blankets, but when I was in Mexico the guys would've traded me many wool blankets for just one of those new hi fangled polyfil mummy bags. They complained the wool was heavy and hiking them up into the mtns was a pain.

I was surprised they needed them as when we were talking it was over 100 degrees. They said it gets pretty cold in the mountains and desert there at night.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

> If it needs to be spark resistant, wool blanket.
> 
> .


I mentioned in another thread the deadliest thing in the woods is the idiot you bring with you and when combined with a flamable old army mummy bag almost spelled my death. Camping with a friend he decided he wanted to stay up and read by candle light. The only reason I woke up was that after my bag had caught fire all the way across it it burned through to my ***! I jumped up and the bag and half the tent just shreded away from me. Sourdough you may know the guy, It happened in Hope, his name was Mark Alexander and yes, I know he is dead too. I loved the guy but amazed he lived long enough to die of natural causes.

----------


## hunter63

My answer is both, depending on conditions.

Colorado trip, Grand Mesa, hot during the day, cold at night.
Cots w/foam sleeping pad, good down sleeping bag, 6 point wool blanket under, then folded over, botton folded up, large (very) safety pin. Toasty, at whatever temp, as it cooled down, borrow deeper.
Wool stocking cap helps, don't sleep in the clothes you plan on wearing, just keep in the bag with you.

Warmer weather, just wool blanket.

----------


## Rick

Wool is a slow burner. Slower than cotton or synthetics that's for sure. It's also a great insulator from the heat. If you think about why it holds in your body heat it can also be used to keep the sun's heat off of you. 

I've hiked with a wool blanket and I don't care what anyone says it su#$s! The danged thing is heavier than my sleeping bag. I know some of you use your blanket as a roll for hiking and I haven't done that. It might work like that but it's sure no good with a pack.

----------


## Julie362

Hmm... I prefer blankets because I don't like my feet to get that warm... But what about a WOOL SLEEPING BAG?!?!

----------


## Rick

Julie, You'll find a lot of wool bag liners but I don't think you'll find many wool bags. As I said above, today's synthetics and down offer below zero comfort in very light weight. Most of today's outdoor enthusiasts are gram counters and try to shave as much weight as possible. So the industry caters primarily to them.

----------


## Winnie

> Hmm... I prefer blankets because I don't like my feet to get that warm... But what about a WOOL SLEEPING BAG?!?!


Depending on the size of your blankets, why not either sew 2 together, or fold 1 in half and sew bottom and side to make your own? If you make 2 bags, you can always stuff one inside the other for extra warmth if you need it. :Smile:

----------


## Aurelius95

> I had to do some looking but I found it. 
> 
> This link is to a series of videos, one being how to wrap in a wool blanket for sleeping. If its a cold night this helps trap a lot of heat in the wrapped layers. This guy has other videos. Check them out. 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/nwwoodsm.../1/Gx38go8-Ig8


Neat site.  Enjoyed the videos.  I checked out his website, and it all seems expensive to me.  I guess a guy's gotta make a living somehow.

----------


## FVR

Can't beat a wool blanky with a canvas outer wrap.  Def will keep you warm.  Well, if you want to go one better, a wool blanket with a military poncho wrap.  

Wool is great as it keeps you warm even when soaking wet.  I use to trout fish up the road in December, did not have hip boots or waders, I had a pair of AF cold weather boots with the wool insert up to my knees.  The water was cold, my feet and legs were wet, yet they were very warm.

Problem with wool blankets, they are so darn bulky.  Taking two is a hassle, taking more and you need a pack horse.  But you can find them pretty cheap.  My Whitney cost me a whole 4 dollars at a yardsale.  It was really dirty, my wife made me put it in a trashbag before putting it in the trunk.

When I got home, I pulled it up on the net and showed her what they cost.  Chaching...super deal.

----------


## billdawg

I just got back from an advanced wilderness survival class.  All we had was a wool blanket(it doubled as our pack). I built my a-frame type shelter, and had a reflector wall to throw my fire heat back into it, my wool blanket was plenty warm, in the 20 degree night.

----------


## FVR

You mentioned a biggy, DEFLECTOR WALL.  Many don't think of it and build a big ol fire and still freeze their butts off.

If you're going to make a fire, make it right for the application.

----------


## crashdive123

> You mentioned a biggy, DEFLECTOR WALL.  Many don't think of it and build a big ol fire and still *freeze their butts off*.
> 
> If you're going to make a fire, make it right for the application.


Somebody needs to roll over. :Innocent:

----------


## Stairman

I find many purists prefer a wool blanket. Stay out of the fire and rain and youll be ok with a sleeping bag. The newer material makes sleeping bags alot smaller nowadays which is nice.

----------


## Justin Case

Hmmm,, Deflector Wall ?  Interesting  ,,,

----------

